# New addition



## rollfaster (Jun 24, 2018)

I had to inquire about a bike I’d been thinking about for some time, and I was lucky enough to become the new owner of this 53 Schwinn New World. I love the condition of the paint and graphics. I’ve already straightened the bars and stem, now need to straighten the fork blades. There was some question about this flat blade fork as to was it original to the bike in the previous thread. I firmly believe that the paint and darts/stripes are original,but would like some input from the Lightweight guys. I’m looking forward to getting this one back to its former glory! This is my second 53.
@Schwinn499 @Eric Amlie @SirMike1983 

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/vintage-orignal-schwinn-world.123958/


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 24, 2018)

1953 seems early to me for the flat blade fork. The World in the 1955 catalog (at the Waterford website: http://waterfordbikes.com/SchwinnCat/flschwinn_1951_1960/1955_23.html) still lists a "Schwinn tubular" fork. 

The paint on that fork is a really nice match. Perhaps it was a slightly later replacement gotten from a shop(?) It would match and fade with the bike if the swap was done at a shop right after they adopted the flat blade. The torpedo-top tubular forks are on the fragile side - they have pretty small blades. 

It's not impossible that it would be original because oddball bikes are always turning up, but it just seems early for flat blades to me.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Jun 25, 2018)

Wow! That's in really nice condition. Congrats on scoring it.
It looks very similar to a couple of same vintage Schwinn Varsities that I have(I haven't taken pics of them yet, unfortunately).


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 25, 2018)

Eric Amlie said:


> Wow! That's in really nice condition. Congrats on scoring it.
> It looks very similar to a couple of same vintage Schwinn Varsities that I have(I haven't taken pics of them yet, unfortunately).



Wow, like to see those when you do take the pics.


----------



## gkeep (Jun 28, 2018)

Here's a 52 girls 24" I found, the only thing not as found is one grip and tires. This one has the same paint scheme and darts on the fork blades. Hope this helps in your quest. Wish it was a 26" in this condition.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 1, 2018)

Well, here it is all cleaned up and fork straightened. My friend Matt @Rusty2wheels has a NOS pair of Uniroyal white walls set aside for me that I’ll put on later. Very solid rider!


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 4, 2018)

.....


----------

